# Just Rest My Reds You Earned it We had some fun



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)




----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

rude sleeper


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

:


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I wish I had measured his legs when we first brought him home... 
Sleeping like a baby ( thank goodness!!)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

On the ride home after a dove hunt, using the decoys for a pillow.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy crashed in my daughters lap.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

and never forget Helen the Great 

the Gunslinger For reds snakes

name the game She can she will

get Her Done

them are very happy kids 

You did well Deb 

time served


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

School, play group, child visitor..


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Them are some flipper pads 

great Shot" ;D

and I pack a size 14 : :'(


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

All of them out.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

This is what I wake up to now days, so I call it "Good morning, America"


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

There isn't much in life that's more precious than sleeping puppies and sleeping babies/children.

My mom always said that when she had a rough day with one of us kids (tantrums, not listening, etc.) that all she had to do to have her stress of the day melt away was go into our room and look at us while we were sleeping.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Love all the resting photos! Thought I'd share a few of my own:


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I struggled to find a pic of my "livewire haired" at rest, this is about as good as it gets lol!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

so much sass from this one.


----------



## dgm (Dec 23, 2011)

Solefald, same sheets and pose, but from a year ago.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

;DI love this thread!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Having a little nap in Dad's chair... long morning.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

This should be the "Zen" thread. Having a bad day? Look at sleeping pups and you suddenly feel all is good in the world!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Great thread! It has some calming affects for me, maybe because that is when my house is the quietest, when my pups are sleeping. Our Vizsla, Bristol, likes to burrow. If there isn't a blanket around to nest in, she will find her way under one of our other dogs. Yesterday after some zoomie time outside, Bristol found her way under our lab, Meg. Of course, when I went to get the camera, they both woke up.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Speaking of burrowing, I dug the Cave bed out of the garage today (cleaning, and it was in the way) brought it inside, and
Fergy claimed it!


----------



## karamour (Mar 10, 2013)

What a great thread!!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

This would not have been possible just a month ago... Now the cat is trying to go on a walk with us every time we leave the house


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

solefald said:


> This would not have been possible just a month ago... Now the cat is trying to go on a walk with us every time we leave the house


hehe, our two cats like to go on walks, too! It always gives people a laugh. Sometimes if the dog and I get too far ahead, the one cat will stop and meow until we go back for him.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

"Just rest knowing
Team Rudy and Willow
they earned it"

"Just having some fun". - RUDY



[email protected] After work, rather...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

[email protected] resting..


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't believe how big this guy is getting 
Had him at the Vet Sat, expected him to be about 25 lbs... He was 35.5... no wonder I can't pick him up any more!
His coat is getting lighter, especially around his neck and his little wings are very obvious now. What a joy to watch them grow and change from puppies to Dogs, it just happens so fast, and right before our very eyes!!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I know what you mean. Mine used to have flashes of 'dog' and now he trots about looking like a proper grownup and I just get flashes of puppy when he goes mad and legs it about!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V's know how 2 rest -beceause V's know how 2 VVork ! 4 days hunting out west - PIKE sleeps 4 18 hours on the ride home !!!!!!!


----------

